# [SOLVED] caps lock reversed, etc.



## JodyO

I must have hit some command keys in error - caps lock is reversed, numeral keys always produce symbols, entire page highlights when I click on a section or file (e.g jpeg). How can I fix this? Running Windows XP.
Thanks!


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: caps lock reversed, etc.*

Hi JodyO and welcome to TSF ! :wave:

Have you tried pressing the caps lock key again or pressing the shift key to deactive the caps lock ?

It could also be the shift key that's stuck, try to repress it several times.

Go to control panel => accessibility options and check that the sticky keys are not enabled.

Lastly, try to reboot the computer, and unplug/replug the keyboard.


----------



## JodyO

*Re: caps lock reversed, etc.*

Many thanks! (I had already checked Sticky Keys). :wave: I believe it must've been a stuck Shift key. I also pressed left and then right Shift keys so am not sure exactly what worked, but something did!


----------

